# Dovecot Backup wieder einspielen



## seraphim (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo, musste aufgrund eines Systemfuckups meinen Server neu aufsetzen und habe das Verzeichnis /var/vmail/ gesichert.

System: Lenny mit Dovecot und BIND (nach Anleitung)

Mein Problem:
Wie kann ich die IMAP Postfächer wieder einspielen? Habe schon versucht es schlicht in die Accounts wieder rein zu kopieren funktionierte aber nicht.

//Edit: Um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen: Es geht um den Postfachinhalt, nicht die config.


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2011)

Du kannst die gesicherten Dateien einfach wieder zurück kopieren, das geht problemlos bei den Email Verzeichnissen. Die Postfächer müssen natürlich vorher wieder in ISPConfig angelegt worden sein bzw. das backup der ISPConfig Datenbank muss eingespielt worden sein. Falls Du beim Backup vergessen hast die Rechte mit zu sichern, musst Du nach dem zurückspielen die richtigen Eigentümer neu setzen. Das geht mit:

chown -R vmail:vmail /var/vmail


----------



## seraphim (27. Mai 2011)

Hab die Dateien zurückkopiert und die chown richtig gesetzt allerdings werdend die alten Postfächer immer noch nicht wieder angezeigt :/

//Edit: Bei einem andern Postfach hats funktioniert nur bei einem grad nicht


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2011)

Die alten postfächer werden wo nicht angzeiegt, in Outlook?


----------



## seraphim (27. Mai 2011)

das eine Postfach weder im Outlook noch im Thunderbird noch im Squirrelmail.


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2011)

Aber in ISPconfig sind alle Postfächer aufgelistet? Und wie hast Du ISPConfig auf dem neu installierten Server wieder hergestellt?


----------



## seraphim (27. Mai 2011)

garnicht, alles neu aber mit exakt gleichen daten angelegt.


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2011)

Dann sollte es an sich gehen. Und Du hats auch die gleiche Linux Distribution und voir allem den gleichen pop3 / imap daemon bei der neuinstallation verwendet? dovecot und courier haben unterschiedliche Ordnerstrukturen, wenn Du also vorher dovecot und jetzt corier verwendest oder anders herum, dann kannst Du das backup nicht einfach zurück kopieren.


----------



## seraphim (27. Mai 2011)

Vorher: Squeeze + Dovecot + Postfix
Jetzt: Lenny + Dovecot + Postfix


----------



## mare (27. Mai 2011)

Die Daten sind aber in /var/vmail/domain/usergehtnicht drin?

Vielleicht nochmal den Ordner des Users komplett mit dem Backup überschreiben.


----------



## seraphim (27. Mai 2011)

alles getan iwie kommt da nix... tjo dann hat mein bruder eben pech gehabt... trotzdem danke


----------

